# Yamaha RV-X650 and 6.1/7.1 speaker problem



## robov (Dec 18, 2009)

Hi all, hope I've posted this in the right place. Not exactly sure what heading it would fall under but it is setup issue. I've got a Yamaha RV-X650 receiver and cannot seem to get either the Presence speakers or the rear surround back speaker to work. I've gone through the manual, tried Google and am stumped. According to the manual it is a matter of getting into the speaker setup on the OSD, which I've done and choosing the back surround speaker type and turning presence speakers to yes, easy enough. But here's the problem when I go through speaker list and say, get to the back speaker selection, it says none, but when I try to push the arrow on the remote to select 1XSM or any speaker it doesn't allow me to do that. It won't move off the None setting. Likewise for presence speakers, when I get to the selection and try to move from None to Yes it won't move. It's like it's locked those two selections out. When I run auto speaker setup with the optimizer microphone it doesn't recognize the back or the presence speakers. Arghh, what am I missing? Thanks in advance, Rob.:scratch:


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Hi Rob, Welcome to the Shack!

Are you trying to run a 5.1 speaker setup or 7.1 with the presence speakers? I do believe that you may loos the rear two 6th and 7th channels if you turn on the presence speakers. I also do know that the presence speakers do not work with movie soundtracks only with music when using the Yamaha specific surround effects like Disco, Hall and so forth. 
I would also make sure that your using the side surround speaker binding posts not the rear ones if only running 5.1.


----------



## robov (Dec 18, 2009)

Hi Tony, thanks for the quick response. I'm trying to run a 6.1 if you will. I only have one rear speaker and speaker setup gives you the option to choose 1XSM, 1XLG or 2XSM, 2XLG. If you choose the one speaker setting you need to make sure it is connected to the left back surround terminal, which I've done. As far as I read it in the manual the Presence speakers supplement the sound from the front speakers with extra ambient effects produced by Cinema DPS. These effects include sounds that filmmakers intend to locate a little farther back behind the screen in order to create a more Theater like ambiance. This implies to me that they are meant to work with movies, not just music as you've stated. There is a setting on the OSD setup that allows you to prioritize sound to either surround back or presence speakers when both are hooked up. All that said, the underlying issue is that the setup will not allow me to select either a back speaker or presence speaker arrangement. The cursor will not move off the "None" setting that it is currently stuck on.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Have you re run the YAPO setup?


----------



## robov (Dec 18, 2009)

I assuming that's the auto setup with the optimizer mic plugged in? If so, yes I have done that and it goes through the whole process, but does not send any sound through the rear surround or presence speakers.


----------



## robov (Dec 18, 2009)

again the question is why does the speaker setup show me and give me the option to select rear and presence speakers, but not allow me to move the cursor when I push the button,


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The receiver is clearly not seeing that you have them connected. Humor me and attache the rear speaker to the other set of rear binding posts.


----------



## robov (Dec 18, 2009)

okay, if you mean disconnect it from the left post and attach it to the right post, I actually started with it connected to the right post until I noticed the manual said for one rear speaker only it needs to be attached to the left post.


----------

